# Revision Elevator Motor for my Ev



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm afraid you are comparing motors with somewhat advanced features and presumably lots of research and testing behind them (sometimes destructive testing) with a motor that looks like it was found by Jacque Cousteau 

differences exist in balance, bearings, cooling, rotor optimization, stator optimization, materials, computer modelling, control and who knows what else. They have a much more precise idea how hard they can push their motors (and the batteries).


----------

